
Node.js and Face-Recognition.js: Face Recognition Using Deep Learning - rwieruch
https://medium.com/@muehler.v/node-js-face-recognition-js-simple-and-robust-face-recognition-using-deep-learning-ea5ba8e852
======
rwieruch
Remarkable to see various ML libraries popping up for JavaScript in
2017/2018\. It's the second open source library by the author in the space of
ML/CV [0][1]. Curious to see where this goes in 2018. If you are interested in
ML in JS, you can checkout this article [2] about the recent movements in this
space.

\- [0] [https://github.com/justadudewhohacks/face-
recognition.js](https://github.com/justadudewhohacks/face-recognition.js)

\- [1]
[https://github.com/justadudewhohacks/opencv4nodejs](https://github.com/justadudewhohacks/opencv4nodejs)

\- [2] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/machine-learning-javascript-
web-...](https://www.robinwieruch.de/machine-learning-javascript-web-
developers/)

